# Indian Kilo class sub catches fire, sinks in Mumbai... (August 2013)



## CougarKing (14 Aug 2013)

...with trapped sailors still reportedly aboard as of this posting.  

link



> NEW DELHI - *An Indian navy submarine with about 18 sailors on board caught fire after an explosion and sank early Wednesday at its home port in Mumbai.*
> 
> Efforts were being made to ascertain the safety of the personnel and salvage the diesel- and electricity-powered submarine, navy spokesman Narendra Vispute said.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Aug 2013)

Compartment hatches were melted by the fire.To extract the bodies will require the sub to be brought to the surface and placed in dry dock,I would think.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Aug 2013)

I wonder if these subs use those Russian torpedoes with the high fire risk fuel?


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Aug 2013)

The some time ago the sub had a battery fire.Indian investigators rule out a battery fire this time.Seems a bit early to rule out possible causes.Something caused a fire and subsequent explosion.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Aug 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I wonder if these subs use those Russian torpedoes with the high fire risk fuel?



VA-111 Shkval torpedo is a fitted weapon with many Kilo users, not sure if IN is one of those fitted users.  Shkval, when it works, is a pretty amazing weapon...


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Aug 2013)

Crap.

Buddy of mine is doing EOD in Mumbai Harbour (Civvy job) this week.  This happened while he was there.

Crap news....especially for the sailors inside.  

Hope it was quick for them.

NS


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Aug 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Crap.
> 
> Buddy of mine is doing EOD in Mumbai Harbour (Civvy job) this week.  This happened while he was there.
> 
> ...



Agreed.   It makes my blood run cold.  Poor buggers, duty watch to hell.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (15 Aug 2013)

From the Economist:
http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21583699-week-triumph-and-tragedy-indias-navy-all-sea



> The cause of the explosion on the 16-year-old Sindhurakshak, built in Russia, is not yet known for certain. But it is likely to be the result of hydrogen gas leaking during the recharging of the batteries that propel the Kilo-class submarine when it is submerged. A fire seems to have spread to the missile compartment: the Sindhurakshak carries Russian Klub-S cruise missiles, which have a range of about 200 kilometres (125 miles). That triggered a series of explosions that resulted in the submarine sinking and, according to some reports, the launch of two torpedoes that struck other vessels (including another submarine) in the dockyard. Internal bulkheads were destroyed by the force of the explosions, trapping or drowning the crew.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Aug 2013)

http://www.mumbaimirror.com/mumbai/others/Muck-low-visibility-hit-salvage-operation/articleshow/21835224.cms



> HOW INDIA'S WORST NAVAL TRAGEDY UNFOLDED:
> 
> INS Sindhurakshak was docked at the South Breakwater in the naval dockyard on Wednesday night, and was being readied for a secret mission beginning Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


----------

